# how can I avoid the big pay cut for moving to Italy?



## Serena7129 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi I am a US citizens and working in a US company. I got married to an Italian so I moved to Milan . And because my company have a branch in south of Italy. Italian HR said I need to relocate to Italy and hire locally. But I work from work. Before I moved , I asked if I will be paid differently. They said no. Only convent from us $ to euro. Now HR told me that they will need to cut down 40% of my pay check compared with my US salary based on cost of living and salary market ..etc. I would like to ask is that right to do that? Can I require to keep my USA salary and paid to my US account? But I will also pay Italian tax. What are other options?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If and when you go onto the Italian payroll, you are subject to Italian labor laws and pay scales. (It works the same way in reverse, for someone who moves from Italy to the US.) The cost of living in Italy is simply very different from wherever you are in the US. What you should expect is to be paid a comparable wage to those doing the same level job in your company in Italy.

Labor law anywhere in Europe is very different from what you're used to in the US. But on the up side, you gain quite a bit in rights that are just about unheard of in the US. (Think "sick pay" and "unemployment" in light of the current lockdown of Italy over the coronavirus. Also health insurance and pension rights.)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It all depends under what conditions you moved to Italy.

From what you have written you moved because you married an Italian. The move was not instigated by your company.

In which case the company has accommodated your move by offering you a job in the Italian office, and is paying you accordingly. They also have no obligation to pay what you earned in the US or pay into a US account.

Yes, you will pay Italian tax.


----------

